# My Skyline N Friends PHOTOS



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

the evo 

skyline 1 

skyline 2 scion xb


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmm what are the red things in the grill?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

no idea....lol DAMN JAPS car is not going to be here until SEPTEMBER 1st
I am going to kill something


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The red things in front are a pair of aftermarket horns. It's a common Japanese mod because the stock horns sound like crap.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> The red things in front are a pair of aftermarket horns. It's a common Japanese mod because the stock horns sound like crap.




thx a million, i would have never known


----------

